# wasatch front newbie??



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

hey fellow bow hunters

Im new to the front this year. :O•-: I want to know if any of you know where I can find a big buck or bull I can see or shoot from my car window. :EAT: Not looking for any ones honey holes just want to have a chance at a buck or bull of a life time with little or no work invested.  

I am also willing to do some hiking if needed. I also want to know if you will help pack one out if I get one. My back is not as good as it once was.

You can either tell me on this post where to go or pm me and tell me where to go if you like. -_O- 


I am willing to hike and will put in the work if you tell me where they are at. -O|o-


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

If you are looking for someone to tell you were to go....I'd gladly tell you where to go.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> If you are looking for someone to tell you were to go....I'd gladly tell you where to go.


cant you read? I am asking nicely from you or anyone on where to go!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, in that one canyon, by that one tree, next to that one rock, behind that one bush. There's a big buck right there. Go get him!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have seen that one Tex.....would like something a little closer to the road...


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Scotty you crap stirrer!!!


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

There are some "Great" Bucks in the Bountiful area OOO°)OO


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't waste your time. I've heard over and over, "There are no big bucks in Utah."


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd be happy to share a great spot that I saw a real nice buck in just last week. GPS cords are 40*33'28.88"N 112*03'14.80"W


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ok, in that one canyon, by that one tree, next to that one rock, behind that one bush. There's a big buck right there. Go get him!


thanks tex but Ive seen that buck its almost big enough and like Ut1031 says its too far from the road.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

NHS said:


> Don't waste your time. I've heard over and over, "There are no big bucks in Utah."


Im beginning to think we need to cut the crap out of the tags... i cant find a buck close enough to the road that is 36"es wide.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Broadside_Shot said:


> There are some "Great" Bucks in the Bountiful area OOO°)OO


thanks BSS ill check that out. I heard on the radio they are looking for sharp shooters to thin out the deer and I am shooting sharp heads. I also hear you can shoot them from your vehicle if you have one of those short axle to axle bows.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> I'd be happy to share a great spot that I saw a real nice buck in just last week. GPS cords are 40*33'28.88"N 112*03'14.80"W


If I hunt on camp I might get a ticket its not in the boundary limits of the extended. :RULES:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

In this general jurisdiction, I have seen several as long as you are looking for someone to tell you where to go zip code 48169
42 24'06.73" N 83 59'05.42" W zoom out a little on the map and you will see that this is a hot spot.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be happy to share a great spot that I saw a real nice buck in just last week. GPS cords are 40*33'28.88"N 112*03'14.80"W
> ...


Ok technically that is outside the exteneded boundary but that spot is actually the South Jordan landfill and I would not suggest shooting there....but someone had dumped a pretty decent shoulder mount and if you do enough digging you may be able to find him.

Geez I was trying to hook you up and figuerd you could read between the lines!! You can drive right to him, don't have to clean or haul him, and you could save money on the taxy work. Nobody appreciates a good tip anymore.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

There are some monsters up on Snowbird. If you asked nicely I'll bet they would stop the tram long enough for you to shoot.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually there is a spot just north of I-80 that has a MONSTER Bull...I already shot mine in Sept. so, I didnt even think you would be interested...He seems to like the smack dab middle of the road...so, no hiking necessary. You just need to have your ground blind set up before first light. He should be walking right out in front of you by 7:30 Wedsday morning...it's right next to the East Canyon exit....


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Just to the south of the corner canyon road on traverse ridge.......lots of deer and few hunters..........easy drag to the new road.......


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Buy yourself a round of Golf at Hidden Valley in Sandy. Then just pack your bow. But don't dress in camo, the deer like argyle better.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks for all the help guys. with all the pms and post ive narrowed it down to a few areas. I went out and did a little drive and found a 36" buck with several kickers on each side. Maybe this is the year of the big buck hitn the dirt. 

did I say you guys are wonderful again thanks!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Your post made me cry a little.


----------

